# Leon's Beretta 92fs



## bcpascale (Apr 5, 2016)

This is my first post in here, so please forgive any etiquette I fail to use. 

I recently purchased a Beretta 92fs because I always loved the compensators Leon had in the Professional. I know a computer company called HEC was making a knock off of the original. Anyone know the quality of the HEC product? Naturally I would prefer an original SGS compensator, but from what I hear they are impossible to come by. Has anyone done this project recently? Anyone know where to get the original SGS version?

Thanks.


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Here's some additional info:

For Sale: SGS Style Compensators Currently Available in Both 9mm and .40 - Beretta Forum


----------

